# konica minolta mc2300dl



## LateNiteTV (Jan 22, 2010)

i received this printer today for free and was just wondering if anyone knows if it works with freebsd. ive checked the database on openprinting.org http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=KONICA_MINOLTA-magicolor_2300_DL and it looks like it can work with the foo2zjs driver. anyone have any experience with this printer?


----------

